# Will these tires fit?



## ShawnP (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey guys,

My Dad is selling his old tires and wheels. They are 195/65/15. 

According to the 2002 Nissan Sentra manual, they list 195/60/15 as supported. Any idea if these will work properly on my car?

Thanks!


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Here, use this website. All you do is input the info (old tire size, and new tire size) and it does all the size difference and speed corrections for you.

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

ShawnP said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My Dad is selling his old tires and wheels. They are 195/65/15.
> 
> ...


Yes, they will fit.

I have an 04 that came stock with Bridgestone Potenza RE92's 195/60/15. Now I run on Yokohama Avid T4's that are 195/65/15. They're slightly larger, but that's hardly noticeable.


----------



## ShawnP (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

